
Mapping Happiness - nreece
http://www.mappiness.org.uk/
======
PlanetFunk
initial link/discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1581095>

From the last link I liked the idea, installed the app and mapped my happiness
a few times, only to find out it was UK only :(

~~~
gmac
To clarify, you can use mappiness outside the UK, and you will be beeped and
get access to the feedback charts...

...but you do have to manually convert the times you don't want to be beeped
to the UK time zone, and we don't guarantee to use your data in our research.

In retrospect I regret that we didn't launch with explicit support for the
US/Canada at least -- but we do plan to add more countries in future.

